# [gnome-media] problème avec docbook-xml-dtd

## Ascodas

Salut,

J'essaye en vain d'installer gnome-media mais ca bloque sur l'erreur suivante :

```
xsltproc -o gnome-volume-control-zh_CN.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename gnome-volume-control --stringparam db2omf.forma

t 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang zh_CN --stringpara

m db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/share/omf" --stringparam db2omf.help_dir "/usr/share/gnome/help" --stringparam db2omf.omf_in "/va

r/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/work/gnome-media-2.28.5/gst-mixer/doc/gnome-volume-control.omf.in"  `/usr/b

in/pkg-config --variable db2omf gnome-doc-utils` zh_CN/gnome-volume-control.xml || { rm -f "gnome-volume-control-zh_CN.o

mf"; exit 1; }

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %list.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %admon.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %linespecific.class; not foun

d

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %synop.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %para.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %informal.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %formal.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %compound.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %genobj.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %descobj.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:115: parser warning : PEReference: %ndxterm.class; not found

                %local.divcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %list.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %admon.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %linespecific.class; not foun

d

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %synop.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %para.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %informal.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %formal.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %compound.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %genobj.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %descobj.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:125: parser warning : PEReference: %ndxterm.class; not found

                %local.refcomponent.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:135: parser warning : PEReference: %linespecific.class; not foun

d

                %local.indexdivcomponent.mix;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:135: parser warning : PEReference: %synop.class; not found

                %local.indexdivcomponent.mix;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:135: parser warning : PEReference: %para.class; not found

                %local.indexdivcomponent.mix;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:135: parser warning : PEReference: %informal.class; not found

                %local.indexdivcomponent.mix;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:135: parser warning : PEReference: %link.char.class; not found

                %local.indexdivcomponent.mix;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:141: parser warning : PEReference: %tech.char.class; not found

                %local.refname.char.mix;">

                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %xref.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %gen.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %link.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %tech.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %base.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %docinfo.char.class; not foun

d

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %other.char.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:156: parser warning : PEReference: %ndxterm.class; not found

                %local.refinline.char.mix;">

                                           ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:204: parser warning : PEReference: %role.attrib; not found

<!ENTITY % set.role.attrib "%role.attrib;">

                                          ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:219: parser warning : PEReference: %status.attrib; not found

                %status.attrib;

                               ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:220: parser warning : PEReference: %common.attrib; not found

                %common.attrib;

                               ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:230: parser warning : PEReference: %role.attrib; not found

<!ENTITY % setinfo.role.attrib "%role.attrib;">

                                              ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:236: parser warning : PEReference: %bibliocomponent.mix; not fou

nd

        | keywordset | itermset | %bibliocomponent.mix;)+)>

                                                       ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:236: parser error : ContentDecl : Name or '(' expected

        | keywordset | itermset | %bibliocomponent.mix;)+)>

                                                       ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:236: parser error : expected '>'

        | keywordset | itermset | %bibliocomponent.mix;)+)>

                                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:236: parser error : Content error in the external subset

        | keywordset | itermset | %bibliocomponent.mix;)+)>

                                                         ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: parser warning : PEReference: %setinfo.attlist; not found

<![%setinfo.attlist;[

                    ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: parser error : conditional section INCLUDE or IGNORE keywor

d expected

<![%setinfo.attlist;[

                    ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: parser error : Content error in the external subset

<!ATTLIST setinfo

 ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: parser error : Content error in the external subset

<!ATTLIST setinfo

    ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: validity error : All markup of the conditional section is n

ot in the same entity

<!ATTLIST setinfo

    ^

http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/dbhierx.mod:243: parser error : Content error in the external subset

<!ATTLIST setinfo

       ^

unable to parse de/gnome-volume-control.xml

make[3]: *** [gnome-volume-control-de.omf] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/work/gnome-media-2.28.5/gst-mixer/doc

»

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/work/gnome-media-2.28.5/gst-mixer »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/work/gnome-media-2.28.5 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5 failed:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1595:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1315:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5/work/gnome-media-2.28.5'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.28.5, Log file:
```

```
[U] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

     Available versions:

        (4.1.2) 4.1.2-r6

        (4.2)   4.2-r2

        (4.3)   4.3-r1

        (4.4)   4.4-r1 4.4-r2

        (4.5)   4.5 4.5-r1

     Installed versions:  4.3-r1(4.3)(22:24:40 30/05/2010) 4.4-r2(4.4)(22:24:45 30/05/2010)

     Homepage:            http://www.docbook.org/

     Description:         Docbook DTD for XML
```

et 

```
[root@corei7 ascodas]$ equery depends app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1

[ Searching for packages depending on app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1... ]

dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.13 (app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.3)

[root@corei7 ascodas]$ equery depends app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2

[ Searching for packages depending on app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2... ]

app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1 (~app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4)

sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3 (doc? ~app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4)

[root@corei7 ascodas]$
```

Je pense que peut-être il n'utilise pas la bonne version de docbook ....

----------

## Ascodas

Ben ca passe si j'installe en slot la version 4.1.2-r6 de docbook-xml-dtd, un peu bizarre que cette dep soit pas requise dans l'ebuild ? non ?

----------

